# Dirt to Soil



## LawnCreepsLtd (Sep 8, 2018)

Good morning Enthusiasts...posting my latest video on this thread, as it is based in Soil Microbiology and will be of interest here. What is going on underneath your feet when you're in that lawn....
https://youtu.be/lYFWWtu8_c4


----------



## Haywood74 (Jul 11, 2019)

Very interesting info....Thanks for posting...


----------



## Bermuda_Triangle (Sep 20, 2019)

Are you a student of ElaineI Ingham?


----------



## Ryan1+2 (Oct 16, 2018)

Good stuff. Way above my head but I really enjoy your videos.


----------

